# Fuente de espera (stand-by) en tv.



## alextv44 (Jul 27, 2011)

tengo un televisor SARP mod, 21FL84 y no encuentro los 5 volts de los botones de encendido y demás  (vol+, vol-.ch+ch- etc.) y tampoco entiendo el diagrama, no veo como identificar el voltaje de stand-by en la fuente, veo el micro y busco alguna referencia de stand-by y no la encuentro, quiere alguien apoyarme diciéndome que debo hacer? de antemano por su apoyo muchas gracias.


----------



## alextv44 (Jul 29, 2011)

cambie el regulador (strw6753), ya hay voltaje de stand-by, ahora enciende, pero inmediatamente se apaga, tengo 2 preguntas. 1.-estoy en el tema adecuado?.  2.-que harían en mi situación. gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 29, 2011)

alextv44 dijo:


> cambie el regulador (strw6753), ya hay voltaje de stand-by, ahora enciende, pero inmediatamente se apaga, tengo 2 preguntas. 1.-estoy en el tema adecuado?.  2.-que harían en mi situación. gracias de antemano.


Hola Amigo, lo que primero deberia hacerse es corroborar el nivel de tension q tenemos en los secundarios de la fuente, EN STAND-BY.
En algunos modelos de TV, las tensiones de ST-BY tienen un valor mas bajo, y se elevan en el momento del encendido.-
Puede que tu fuente se este protegiendo por problemas de regulacion!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 29, 2011)

Pueden ser varias cosas, que tengas dañado el horizontal o que tengas dañada la fueante y supera el valor nominal 
Porque no subis el diagrama al foro para ayudarte mejor


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 1, 2011)

con gusto lo haria, si supiera como hacerlo pero, no se usar muchas cosas de la computadora, si me hisieran favor de decirme como hacerlo, trataria de subirlo. mientras tanto buscare la forma de subirlo si me tienen  paciencia, gracias de antemano.


----------



## tronik (Ago 1, 2011)

Aqui esta el diagrama ¡

si quieres yo te puedo ayudar con esta tv solo dime como vas que has checado etc etc ..


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 1, 2011)

hola gracias por tu atencion. primero comence por cambiar  los filtros electroliticos que encontre que no servian de acuerdo con mi capacitometro, tambien revise diodos y resistencias de la fuente de alimentacion, pues conectaba el tv a la linea de ac y no encendia, revise el tv y vi que no tenia los 5 volts de stand-by reemplace el ic- STRW6753, pensando que se trataria del regulador y aparecieron los 5 volts de stand-by, pero enciede el tv y se apaga de inmediato. sospecho de las  protecciones pero no se  mucho del tema, retire el ic601 (KIA78R09API) pero no lo he conceguido para vere si es esa mi falla. espero coceguirlo manana para ver la reaccion del aparato.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2011)

Antes que nada saca el tr de salida horizontal y en su lugar coloca una lámpra en donde iria el colector y masa, y verifica que la tensión sea la nominal, si esta alta cortara la protección, si no arranca pasar lo mismo ah y medi el transistor que sacaste


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 1, 2011)

alextv44 dijo:


> hola gracias por tu atencion. primero comence por cambiar  los filtros electroliticos que encontre que no servian de acuerdo con mi capacitometro, tambien revise diodos y resistencias de la fuente de alimentacion, pues conectaba el tv a la linea de ac y no encendia, revise el tv y vi que no tenia los 5 volts de stand-by reemplace el ic- STRW6753, pensando que se trataria del regulador y aparecieron los 5 volts de stand-by, pero enciede el tv y se apaga de inmediato. sospecho de las  protecciones pero no se  mucho del tema, retire el ic601 (KIA78R09API) pero no lo he conceguido para vere si es esa mi falla. espero coceguirlo manana para ver la reaccion del aparato.



Amigo, te recomiendo que no retires ningun regulador, pues este podria generar la realimentacion al primario de la fuente, si ella "NO VE" el retorno que precisa podria dañarse aun mas todo el sistema.-


----------



## tronik (Ago 1, 2011)

el ic601 es un regulador de 9 volts no creo que ese sea el del problema 
has lo que dice panda quita el H.out  ( transistor de salida horizontal )
y ponle un foco de esos de 120VCA  ponlo del colector a tierra (gnd) y conecta la tv y verifica que tengas 135v   o 130   o algo similar


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2011)

debe tener la tension que dice el manual


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 3, 2011)

la razon por la que retire el ic-601, es porque no conosco los reguladores de este tamano con 4 pines, y ademas menciona la datasheet algo respecto a las protecciones, lo volvere a montar en la placa y hare lo de desmontar la salida hor, y podre la lamp, a ver que pasa. les comentare.

puse nuevamente el ic-601, y retire el tr S. hor, puse la lamp entre colector y emisor de la placa y le medí el voltage, aparecen 123 v. que procedería ahora?  gracias,espero inf.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

Eso significa que tu fuente funciona, mediste el transistor que sacaste para ver si no esta dañado?


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 3, 2011)

no traia el tr la placa cuando me llego el aparato, por recomendacion de un camarada, le puse el trans, TH2140 nuevo, buscare en el diagrama sui numero para ver si estoy bien con ese tr.

ya vi el diagrama, es el TT2140, varia una letra pero es el que concegui en tiendas del ramo


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 22, 2011)

no lo traía pero ya concegui el tr de sal, horiz, y lo puse pero aun asi no se queda encendido el televisor, ya cambie el ic de vertical aunque no se si el es el causante del problema, y de todas maneras se apaga el TV. de antemano gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2011)

No es muy claro aora alcanza a encender?, si es asi tendras que ver que puede haber otro problema ya sea en las fuentes secundarias dle flyback, que alguna protección indque una falla que no existe


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No es muy claro aora alcanza a encender?, si es asi tendras que ver que puede haber otro problema ya sea en las fuentes secundarias dle flyback, que alguna protección indque una falla que no existe



si y ya quite el el tr de sal orizontal y puse la lampara, prende la lampara despues de encender y apagarse repetidas veces, y luego enciende en todo su esplendor para apagarse despues de un momento de brillar a toda luz. revizare del lado secundario del fly-back y les comento.



pandacba dijo:


> No es muy claro aora alcanza a encender?, si es asi tendras que ver que puede haber otro problema ya sea en las fuentes secundarias dle flyback, que alguna protección indque una falla que no existe



si y ya quite el el tr de sal orizontal y puse la lampara, prende la lampara despues de encender y apagarse repetidas veces, y luego enciende en todo su esplendor para apagarse despues de un momento de brillar a toda luz. revizare del lado secundario del fly-back y les comento.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

Donde pusiste la lámpara?


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 24, 2011)

del colector a masa


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

pero decis que pusiste el transistor pusiste ambas cosas juntas???


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 24, 2011)

no puse el tr de sal horioz, solo la lampara


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

como empezas diciendo que pusiste el tr de salida horizontal por eso te pregunto.

En esa forma de trabajar por asi decirlo el flyback no esta trabajando lo que pase del otro lado de las bobinas no imfluenciara para nada en la lámpara, si prende y se apaga varias veces tenes otro problema y no esta del otro lado del fyback, mediste que tensión tenes en los extremos de la lámpara?

Lo normal es que prenda y al no aber barrido horizontal pase a std-by, repusiste el opto, el TL131?


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> como empezas diciendo que pusiste el tr de salida horizontal por eso te pregunto.
> 
> En esa forma de trabajar por asi decirlo el flyback no esta trabajando lo que pase del otro lado de las bobinas no imfluenciara para nada en la lámpara, si prende y se apaga varias veces tenes otro problema y no esta del otro lado del fyback, mediste que tensión tenes en los extremos de la lámpara?
> 
> Lo normal es que prenda y al no aber barrido horizontal pase a std-by, repusiste el opto, el TL131?


perdon, habia separado la lampara, pero ya la he vuelto a poner,  y desde el momento de conectar el tv a la linea de ac se enciende la lampara y el voltaje es de 125 v.

no he reempplazado el opto


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

Si ese era el voltaje esta hasta alli ok, ahora si pasa a ver del otro lado dle flyback si hay algo en corto


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 25, 2011)

hola, encontré que la tarjeta se encontraba rota de donde se fija el fly-back a ella, las roturas no conducían en los pines 4, 5 y 6, los uní con soldadura y el TV encendió. con eso doy por terminada la reparación, no sin antes agradecerles sus finas atenciones a todos y mil gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 25, 2011)

Es un placer saber que ya tienes tu TV andando y solo esperamos que te haya servido aunque más no sea un poqutio los consejos brindados
Un cordial saludo y no dudes en consultar cualquier duda que se te presente


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 31, 2011)

no se a quien se debe dar gracias por el apoyo recibido, pero a todos mis mejores deceos, seguiré ya que asi me lo permiten, enviando mis dudas, hasta la proxima y muchas gracias.


----------

